# Are Sea France sailing



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

Can anybody update me on the current situation with Sea France? 
Have they gone down the pan? or is there some sign of a rescue package in place? 

Might have been better if we had booked with Sea Greece!!!!!! 

Bryan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There has been a fully informed thread here, watching the demise of Sea France.
The BBC announced a couple of days ago that Sea France were not sailing. It did not clartify 'ever' but although the boats may sail again, I think a different flag will be flying. Even if only to India to be scrapped on the beach.

Alan


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bryan,

If you haven't already, have a look HERE


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

I booked with seafrance lat week for next March as the third part of a carnet, The girl said she might know some more this week or if they are going to sail off into the sunset she will let me have my brass back.

norm


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thesnail said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody update me on the current situation with Sea France?
> Have they gone down the pan? or is there some sign of a rescue package in place?
> ...


Hi Bryan

I shouldn't bother coming home!

I'll dig out Carl's thread shortly (unless someone else comes up with the link). Basically they're down the tubes, and the offer from DFDS was turned down, with the counter one by the unions being laughed out of court :roll: . They had until today (I think) to come up with a better offer, but at the moment they're all tied up in port.

I think you can phone & get a refund or if you turn up with a ticket they will shift you to P&O / DFDS - allegedly :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Steco - that's the one!


----------

